# Notice period in Germany



## Loffa (Jul 29, 2016)

Hello. I need your help to translate and understand a part of my employement contract.

"Nach Ablauf der Probezeit gelten die gesetzlichen Kündigungsfristen. Eine gesetzlich verlängerte Frist gilt auch für die Kündigung durch den Arbeitnehmer."

Does the 2nd part mean that they can apply an extension to the notice period at their complete discretion? Is that part regulated by the German law?

Thanks!!!


----------



## alex2605 (Jun 25, 2016)

The longer you are working for a company, the longer the notice period gets. The second part just means, this period applies to both parties. 

Sent from my SM-T715Y using Tapatalk


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

By law, the termination notice period for employers is three months for a fresh hire and increases to much longer after many years in the company, while that of the employee stays at three months.
With this clause you agree that the longer termination periods also apply to your (employee) resignation. It is possible (and legal) to have such a clause.


----------

